# Are all yellow cats male?



## Catlady (Apr 22, 2018)

I have four yellow cats and they're all male.  My daughter had four and they were also male.  A couple of friends's yellow cats were also male.

On the other hand, only females can have three colors and my beautiful Calico is female.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 22, 2018)

PVC said:


> I have four yellow cats and they're all male.  My daughter had four and they were also male.  A couple of friends's yellow cats were also male.
> 
> On the other hand, only females can have three colors and my beautiful Calico is female.


No, PVC, actually I had a yellow(orange tabby) cat, who was a female. She passed away last year, at almost 14. 
I've been told though that female gender is a rarity in yellow/orange cats.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 22, 2018)

Interesting!

Both my calico's are(were) females.  Would love to hear more
on this subject.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 22, 2018)

There are 80 yellow males for every 100..
.https://www.meowingtons.com/blogs/lolcats/10-fun-facts-about-orange-tabby-cats


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2018)

80 males for every 20 females,  Ken.
So, _most_ yellow cats are male.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 22, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Both my calico's are(were) females.  Would love to hear more
> on this subject.



All calicos are female-with the very,very,very rare exception-and that male will be sterile. Orange cats are way more frequently male than female but my daughter`s cat Wednesday is very much female-or at least she was,until she had her big girl operation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2018)

They're not all male PVC, I had a male and a female yellow tabby when I was young.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

How about white cats with blue eyes having a propensity to deafness?  I had one in childhood who was.  I have heard that they have about a 50-70% chance of having severe hearing impairment.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> How about white cats with blue eyes having a propensity to deafness?  I had one in childhood who was.  I have heard that they have about a 50-70% chance of having severe hearing impairment.



I didn't know that, I just googled the below =

"Researchers found that only 17 to 22 percent of *white* *cats* with non-*blue* *eyes* are born *deaf*. The percentage rises to 40 percent if the *cat* has one *blue* *eye*, while upwards of 65 to 85 percent of all-*white* *cats* with both *eyes* *blue* are *deaf*. Some of these *cats* are *deaf* in only one ear."

Also, Dalmatians have a propensity to be deaf.  I've heard that's why Dalmatians are associated with fire engines =

Dalmation Club of America = "Deafness is NOT uncommon in Dalmatians.  It has been estimated that from 10% to 12% of the breed is deaf.  Recent discoveries in the genetics of deafness have made it possible to reduce the incidence of deafness"


----------

